# Hidden tang V2



## Danzo (Feb 23, 2018)

I promise to compile my works in a single thread soon. Here is a Saki kikumori Nihonkou, hidden tang octagonal wa conversion. Handle was shaped and routed, then just epoxied and sanded to fit the bolster. Decided to go for a catchside style with desert ironwood & red acrylic, this particular piece has a very nice burl on one side, the other side was boring. I also think red highlights are my jam.


----------



## Acousticawareness (Feb 23, 2018)

Awesome job. That red looks sharp with the high contrast figuring.


----------



## nevrknow (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice work. I love my burls but also, what I call long open grain wood like that. 

Acoustic is spot on. That red pops.



Edit: I know open grain is not the correct term but it works for me.


----------



## inferno (Feb 25, 2018)

very good looking piece of wood you found there. really nice


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2018)

thanks folks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice handle the red looks good.


----------

